# can't scan from printer to pc



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a 3 in 1 printer. It was able several years ago to let me scan pics into the pc. Prints and copies fine. I tell it to scan to my documents and it prints out the pic instead. Can anyone tell me what is wrong. It is enabled, I don't know what to do. Thank you.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

I found out that Vista basic does not support the scan/fax function. So even though my printer software has both on it, I guess since the os does not support it, I'm out of luck. (Must be getting this pc confused with the one I had before)

So is the answer a different os (anything but vista)?


----------



## Librum (Dec 17, 2003)

homebody said:


> I found out that Vista basic does not support the scan/fax function. So even though my printer software has both on it, I guess since the os does not support it, I'm out of luck. (Must be getting this pc confused with the one I had before)
> 
> So is the answer a different os (anything but vista)?


No, no need to change OS. Check out FileCenter, it is shareware (try before you buy), and supports a lot of multipurpose printer units. lucion.com, if I remember correctly. We use it for several old/outdated/specialized printers/scanners (to include film/fiche) on various Windows OS (xp, xp3, 7, 8).

Sarah


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Would a (scans only) scanner work? I have an old one with software or do I have to have "something" to download into the computer from the internet? The product mentioned is $100. I can't "see" paying that just to get some pics on fb. I know there is a free trial but I need a permanent solution that's less expensive.


----------



## SeanInVa (Oct 3, 2013)

Your 3-in-1 should have come with software that should let you scan. You may be using built-in Windows Vista functionality which is almost always watered down compared to 3rd party offerings. If you don't use a special software from the printer maker (epson, hp, etc) then simply installing that might fix you up. Can you relay to us the maker and model number? We can help you find the software package from the maker's website.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

It is a samsung monochrome laser mfp. I may uninstall the printer and do a reinstall and see if that helps.


----------



## SeanInVa (Oct 3, 2013)

this seems to cover a lot of models. is there a more exact model number - like "SCX-3405FW" or something similar? If you have the software that came with it though, you should be able to use all the functions. I would definitely try to uninstall, reboot and reinstall the software that came with it. If this printer is several years old, I would still attempt to get updated software online.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

It is a SCX-4x21 series. Thanks for your advice. I decided to deactivate my fb account (loooong story) so not that important now.


----------

